# Bavarian Autosport photo contest 2009 results are finally out...



## BnWBMW (Aug 4, 2009)

Finally after lagging the results by over 2+ months off their promised result date, Bavarian Autosport comes up with these winners which are mostly regular pictures of an old BMW in the grass.

http://www.bavauto.com/shop.asp#undefined

I submitted 10 pictures, 9 of my e65, and 1 of my sister's e92. Gorgeous pictures. None won a winner or even a runner-up in any of the many categories I believed I could have easily won. They did not even choose an 02+ 7-series at all. I am highly, *highly* disappointed.

Since you guys are the photo experts I would love to receive some opinions. Maybe I am just crazy and bitter and don't know about photography, or maybe I am actually right. I would love for you great folks at the photo section of Bimmerfest to give me your opinions!

I remember I entered in the Bimmerfest Sizzling Summer BMW contest last year, and the kind judges explained to me what I came up short on, and I worked hard to improve those shortcomings and I would love to keep improving as a photographer of my BMW.

You can view most of these pictures in my garage, thank you


----------



## BnWBMW (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

BnWBMW said:


> 9 of my e65


That might be the problem! :angel:


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

Is this really the best pic of a E39 5-series they had??? The car doesn't look bad, but the photo is just boring...


----------

